# nice craigslist job



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I figured you excavators would like this one:laughing: The customer seems a little picky:laughing:

Dave


Excavator and Operator Updated (Wexford)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-05-18, 9:46AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Need Mini-Ex and Operator for 2 maybe 3 days. Must have PA License#, Liability Insurance, 3 References and current job I can visit. 

I'm not looking for the lowest bidder. The stakes are fairly high in the job and I don't need a "lose, lose" situation. If you don't know your costs and aren't looking for an honest profit, we are not a right fit.

This isn't for the kiddies. This job will require climbing steep slopes and manipulating heavy stones with a rotating grapple.

If you can provide Insurance and Damage Policy on a machine I can provide the cost of renting the machine.

Job should be ready in two weeks if it ever stops raining.

Emails only at first. Once we think you have what it takes we can talk on the phone. Once we can agree on prices, I will pay you to visit the site and BS about the logistics of the job.

Please do not respond unless you can answer these questions. To save time you could even answer them in your response. My time is valuable (as is yours) and I will not spend half-an-hour on the phone talking with every "expert" who hasn't even looked at the site yet.

1. Do you have your own machine or do you need one?
2. What type of machine do you have?
3. Do you have a grapple arm or will you need one?
4. Who is your Insurer. Your Policy Number?
5. What is your PA Contractor's License Number?
6. How long has your company been in business?
7. Who will be driving the Ex?
8. How long have they been driving?
9. Where are you currently working or where will you be working in the next week so I can watch you run a similar machine (I can do bad all by myself)?
10. Do you have an operator's cert?
11. 3 References


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll take it... thanks for posting!

http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


----------



## keenan993 (Oct 7, 2010)

who drives excavators?


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

keenan993 said:


> who drives excavators?


Not sure, but I got to drive the bendy digger today :thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm over qualified.



But if the money is good, I can dumb it down as needed.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

For that clown, I would charge $250/hr, 8 hr minimum per day, plus travel expenses.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

dkillianjr said:


> Emails only at first. Once we think you have what it takes we can talk on the phone. Once we can agree on prices, I will pay you to visit the site and BS about the logistics of the job.
> 
> Please do not respond unless you can answer these questions. To save time you could even answer them in your response. My time is valuable (as is yours) and I will not spend half-an-hour on the phone talking with every "expert" who hasn't even looked at the site yet.
> 
> ...


This guy made it look like it will be a privilege to do work at his site. I bet the excavator operator that gets this "privilege" will probably be watched like a hawk and will be "reinstructed" on how to operate. No thanks.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

Sounds like this goof has all the knowledge it takes to do this job himself. I bet the whole time you are there he will be telling you how "you're doing it wrong and that's not the way I would've done it". No thanks


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

This guy is a real hero. Probably loves to hear himself talk too.

For this job I'm going to need:

Excavator + Grapple
Operator to Operate Grapple
Driver to Drive Excavator (obviously not the operator
Slope Stability Technician
Equipment Spotter
Rock Placement Specialist
Site Clerk (to manage the reams of paper)
Assistant Foreman (to intercept the owner)
Foreman (to oversee the job)
Washroom Trailer
Site Office


$650.00/hr + mobilization, two day minimum = $14,997.00 
CASH ON DELIVERY

Keep this guy talking about himself and it could be a three dayer!

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## thorcctx (Nov 20, 2009)

*craigslist,NOT!*

If you must look on craigslist for work god help you. Their's a special kind of Cheap looking for help there, and it is'nt good.


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

That guy sounds like an idiot. Maybe hes one of the ones that says..."i could of done it, but i just dont have the time".


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I have the contrary opinion. 

The guy knows what the job requires, he just doesn't know anyone who can do the job. He doesn't want to talk to a bunch of guys who haven't done that kind of work but are desperate enough for work that they will lie and say they are experts at it. 

Separating the competent from the incompetent is not as easy as it should be and it takes more time than it should. Getting it wrong is both embarrassing and expensive. Give the guy some credit for detailing the equipment and skill set needed for this specific job.


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

thom said:


> I have the contrary opinion.
> 
> The guy knows what the job requires, he just doesn't know anyone who can do the job. He doesn't want to talk to a bunch of guys who haven't done that kind of work but are desperate enough for work that they will lie and say they are experts at it.
> 
> Separating the competent from the incompetent is not as easy as it should be and it takes more time than it should. Getting it wrong is both embarrassing and expensive. Give the guy some credit for detailing the equipment and skill set needed for this specific job.


Sounds like he has been screwed before, and has no desire to be on the receiving end again.


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

I wouldn't turn that down right away either, just make it worth my while if I'm going to be bird-dogged.

We pre-qualify for most of our clients, so that info is at our fingertips.

The thing is, if all clients were this particular, it would weed out a lot of the fly-by-nighters, illegals and hacks. 

I will give him credit, he is offering to pay for a site visit. When was the last time that happened? - Heck, I'm rarely even offered coffee anymore.....


----------

